# Any good smoked Halibut recipes?



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2015)

I've done a search and my jaw dropped finding such few recipes.   Anyone have any recipes they'd like to share.   I still have lots of Halibut we caught last year and am trying to find

different ways in cooking it.

Being such a lean fish, I worry as to how much time in a brine.  The one recipe (link below) I found by AlaskanBear  looks great, especially in small chunks, but there's no talk of how long in brine. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109393/smoked-lemon-alaskan-halibut

Thanks

Craig


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2015)

Craig I would look for Pan Fish recipes being that fish does not have a lot of oil .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2015)

Craig I use the typical 4:1 brine but heavy on the sugar. 

For grilling I like some butter thin slices of Walla walla sweets a good amount of garlic and right at the end a dusting of fresh grated Parmesan. 

Only got out for one trip last halibut season. I hope to make it over for a few more trips this year.


----------

